# Canopy / tent like roofs



## spud (Mar 2, 2006)

alright guys....

i'm looking for stadia with canopy/tent like roofs..

like the king fahd in saudi arabia









or even a stand @ a stadium with a canopy roof like the south stand @ lords









or the don valley stadium










does anyone else have any examples???


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

Munich Olympic Stadium


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

The baseball stadium planned for St. Petersburg, Florida


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

Most of those types of roofs are made by a company right here in Buffalo, NY, Birdair. Here is a link to their stadium projects.

http://www.birdair.com/projectGallery/browse.aspx?id=stadiums


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Some of those are really cool.


----------



## spud (Mar 2, 2006)

i'm sure all of us on here have dreams of designing our own stadium....well mine has a canopy roof.....thats why i've asked for example...cheers guys, keep em' coming


----------



## spud (Mar 2, 2006)

infact that incheon stadium is exactly what it "my stadium" would look like..


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

You know that University of Phoenix Stadium in Glendale Arizona is a dome but its a canvas material that they use to cover it with. I remember seeing it on Build it Bigger when they walked across it.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Georgia Dome


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

Olympic Stadium, Montreal:


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

AOL Arena


----------



## clyde built (Jun 20, 2006)

The O2/ the dome in London also Wimbildons new cenntre court roof will be made of a clear fabric I think.


----------



## §æµ (Jan 18, 2008)

Dunedin:


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Where are the images of the new Dunedin stadium from? All I've ever seen are vague statements that Carisbrook might possibly be replaced, maybe.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I am surprised that nobody mentioned Key Arena over in Seattle, which is home to both the Seattle Supersonics and Seattle Storm.


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

^^Thats a canopy roof? Looks like metal to me


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah i think fabric, pobably with a wire support system was the intension here. Absolutely love Key Arena though.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Dallasbrink said:


> ^^Thats a canopy roof? Looks like metal to me


This thead says sports facitilities with tent-like roofs, and Key Arena tends to resemble a tent. I was never told that it had to litterally be one with an airfilled roof like the ones that are shown. However, the design that Key Arena has is pretty rare, and not too many arenas are like this.


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

I think its called Tent roofs, like Fabric that can easily be torn.


----------



## philvia (Jun 22, 2006)

TalB said:


> This thead says sports facitilities with tent-like roofs, and Key Arena tends to resemble a tent. I was never told that it had to litterally be one with an airfilled roof like the ones that are shown. However, the design that Key Arena has is pretty rare, and not too many arenas are like this.


big boy version of key arena


----------

